# Best Cheap DJ Fork?



## ictoacoy (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm sure this has been asked, but I did a search and didn't find what I was looking for.

What do you reccomend for a cheap DJ/Street fork? I am looking at a few cheap used forks like 06/07 DJ3s, the Dirt Jam series, and Manitou Splice/Stances. I realize these aren't great forks but the bike I am building will also be used for getting around downtown Denver & be locked up for extended periods during the day. Will these forks snap on me on DJs? Whats the gripes with them? The fork will go on an Azonic Steelhead frame set up as a singlespeed with old parts. I am just going for cheap and reliable.....

Also, I know the Dirt Jam Comps suck, but are they worth $50 for a lightly used one?


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

You're paying 50 bucks for what is essentially the old mz comp with beefier stanchions. If you'll just be getting around town why no go for a rigid and save yourself the hassle?


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

Sometimes rigid forks aren't exactly cheap either...


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

PaintPeelinPbody said:


> Sometimes rigid forks aren't exactly cheap either...


Used they must probably be dirt cheap. My LBS has a trailblade 2 for 100 bucks, brand new on their wall.


----------



## ictoacoy (Jul 10, 2006)

$100 is twice as much as $50.

Anyway... I am going for el cheapo, but the bike will be doing dual duty. As I make my way around town, I like to ride street and most of what I do is smaller, tech type of riding. Grinds, abubacas, wall rides, ledges and small stair sets, etc. I'll spend the occassional day at the DJs, but even then I ride mostly smaller sets. Now that I'm a little older my 20" street bike is a little too harsh and the days of big gaps and drops to flat, ets. are over for me....

So you think the Dirt Jam will break, or just that its performance is crappy? I just need something to take the edge off...


----------



## teoz (Oct 8, 2007)

for that buck any forks performance is crappy, but dj3 or dirt jam pro/comp would be fine for you (mine rst capa c7 that everybody says it's piece of crap-I say it's piece of crap too-but why should I have best fork on the planet and than don't know how to use all of its potential).

*It's not what you ride, it's how you ride it*. - I don't think anyone would like to be mine sponsor cuz I suck, but I enjoy while sucking...... i meant riding.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

ictoacoy said:


> $100 is twice as much as $50.
> 
> Anyway... I am going for el cheapo, but the bike will be doing dual duty. As I make my way around town, I like to ride street and most of what I do is smaller, tech type of riding. Grinds, abubacas, wall rides, ledges and small stair sets, etc. I'll spend the occassional day at the DJs, but even then I ride mostly smaller sets. Now that I'm a little older my 20" street bike is a little too harsh and the days of big gaps and drops to flat, ets. are over for me....
> 
> So you think the Dirt Jam will break, or just that its performance is crappy? I just need something to take the edge off...


It doesn't have replacement springs or replacement parts available from marz, and it's mostly made of plastic on the inside.

I found it to be undersprung for my tastes and I only weigh about 150lbs.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

snaky69 said:


> It doesn't have replacement springs or replacement parts available from marz, and it's mostly made of plastic on the inside.
> 
> I found it to be undersprung for my tastes and I only weigh about 150lbs.


You are correct sir.










I would rather run a used Manitou Stance.


----------



## ictoacoy (Jul 10, 2006)

thanks for the info, that is what I needed to know. I guess I will continue to search for a cheap used DJ and stay away from the dirt jam... or else just go with a rigid if all else fails. I noticed that Surly Pugsley forks are about $100 and are suspension corrected for a 100mm fork - which I think the Steelhead is designed around...


----------



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

Dude o7 and 06 djs dont suck 
sure there are better forks but they are preety ADJUSTABLE AND STRONG
oops hit caps lock


----------



## Formerbmx37 (Apr 7, 2007)

type manitou stance in on ebay
theyve always got super cheap ones on there, some going for les than 50


----------



## Formerbmx37 (Apr 7, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Cycling-FREERID...ryZ58084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

your welcome


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

He's talking about the Dirt Jam, not the Dirt Jump. And the Dirt Jam DOES suck.

I still think the DJ3s are pretty low on the totem pole.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Formerbmx37 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Cycling-FREERID...ryZ58084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> your welcome


Got a 1.5 steer tube and a 20mm thru-axle. I don't think any of the Dirt Jams had a 20mm thru-axle, and I know known of them have a 1.5 steer tube.

But I applaud the effort.


----------



## Formerbmx37 (Apr 7, 2007)

damn forgot about that

it never hurt to try


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

Formerbmx37 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Cycling-FREERID...ryZ58084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> your welcome


If only they made this with a 1.125" steerer... That thing is begging to be lowered for a killer [budget] street setup.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

This one looks to be 1-1/8".... you would need a 20mm front hub though.
https://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220178036396


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

RST Space!!!!


----------



## dpspac3 (Oct 4, 2007)

I have an 07 dj3 with 20mm thru axle and it works great. yeah its beefy and heavy, but its strong and adjustable and stiff. stiff for street and sucks up big hits if ya need it to. it isnt as sleek as those manitou similar forks, but the things work well. Atomlab sells them on their website for a lot, seems they think highly of them. I actually have one for sale but sounds like you guys wouldnt pay what its worth (I wouldn't think it'd be possible to find a good fork, even bmx, for fifty bucks.


----------



## DSFA (Oct 22, 2007)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Got a 1.5 steer tube and a 20mm thru-axle. I don't think any of the Dirt Jams had a 20mm thru-axle, and I know known of them have a 1.5 steer tube.
> 
> But I applaud the effort.


I think you meant "none", correct?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Yes sir. Multi-tasking leads to poor spelling.


----------



## ictoacoy (Jul 10, 2006)

The quest continues... I found an 06 DJ3 that went for $78 on ebay last night... but I had just missed it. When I clicked on it there were 20 seconds left and by the time I logged in auction was over... too bad. I will find a fork for less than $100... oh yes.

I spent too much time riding 20" for the past 5 years and it has ruined me for putting $$$ into a bike I'm just going to destroy riding street anyway....


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Those DJ3s weigh almost 8 pounds!


----------

